# مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس - كيفيه شرح الكتاب المقدس شرحاً سليماً



## aymonded (11 ديسمبر 2011)

سلسلة مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس - الجزء الأول
مقدمة - إعلان الكتاب المقدس الشامل
​
في الحقيقة كثيرين للأسف بتسرع يبدءوا في شرح الكتاب المقدس الذي أتى بإلهام الروح بدون أن يكون لهم نفس ذات الإلهام ليشرحوا أسرار الله بسرّ الله المعلن في قلبهم بالروح القدس، فيخرجون عن مقاصد الله دون قصد فيشرحوا الكتاب على أساس لغوي فقط وعلى أساس قراءة الكتب والأفكار التي يرونها جديدة وصالحة بالنسبة لهم ولقناعاتهم الشخصية وحسب المراجع، حتى لو كانت صحيحة، فبدون الولوج لأسرار الله بروح الله لتُكشف سرها لهم، لينطقوا بروح الكتاب المقدس ما أعلنه الله حسب قصدة هوَّ وليس حسب قصد الناس وأفكارهم الحلوة والمقنعة للعقل، فأنها لن تتعدى فلسفة عقلية منطقية للإنسان بدون كشف القصد الإلهي حسب مشيئة الله وتدبيره الحسن.

وفي الحقيقة يا إخوتي، لن  نستطيع أبداً أن نفهم ونستوعب سرّ الكتاب المقدس أيضاً أن لم نفهم مضمونه العام وماذا  يُريد الله أن يقول   من خلاله لنا، وعموماً قبل أن نخوض في أي شرح أو تفسير، لأن كثيرين  من المفسرين لا   ينطلقون من وحدة الكتاب المقدس ككل، بل ينطلقون من كل سفر  وكأنه مستقل بذاته عن   باقي الأسفار ويشرحونه حسب المعنى المستقل في كل آية وحرف ومعنى، وهذا  يخرج الشرح   بعيداً عن مقاصد الله المعلنة في الكتاب المقدس ككل، لذلك واجب  علينا   اليوم أن نفهم ما هو قصد الله من إعلان ذاته في الكتاب المقدس وما هي    الوحدة التي تجمع الأسفار المقدسة، لذلك بادئ ذي بدء يلزمنا أولاً أن    نتعرف على خطة الله المُعلنة في كلمته التي هي أنفاسه الخاصة كما سوف نتعرف    عليها بدقة وتدقيق من خلال سلسلة المدخل العام للكتاب المقدس التي نشرحها من جهة    الإعلان الإلهي وليس مجرد شرح وكلام وألفاظ. 

وصدقوني، عندما *تحتضن* خطة الله عقلونا    وتُنيرنا ونقبلها وتنزل قلوبنا سنستنشق أنفاس الله وبها نحيا ويدخل الفرح    لقلوبنا بقوة خلاص الله المتدفق من أعماقه إلينا، وكل من يدخل في عمق  إعلانه   يأخذ ويشبع ويفرح ويدخل من عمق لعمق ومن فرح لفرح، وتُترجم في حياته لسلوك وحياة كثمرة من ثمار عمل الله وروح الإلهام في قلبه.+ إعلان الكتاب المقدس الشامل +
​الكتاب    المقدس ككل يُعلن الآتي بترتيب فائق مُذهل لغرض اتحاد الله بالإنسان،    ونستطيع أن نضع المعنى العام للكتاب المقدس في هذه النقاط:* الله مصدر كل حياة والأساس الذي يقوم عليه كل شيء
* خليقة فائقة تاجها وغايتها الإنسان، الذي يرعاها ويُقدمها لله
* إعلان فائق ووعد يظهر بتدرج مجسد في تاريخ شعب مختار
* تحقيق الوعد بتجسد إلهي فائق، تاجه وغايته يسوع المسيح 
* سكنى دائمة فائقة، تاجها وغايتها الروح القدس الرب المُحيي
* شعب خاص جسد واحد، منفصل عن عالم الموت في وحدة فائقة وشركة في النور مصدرها اتحادهم بالمسيح
* كنيسة مختارة مقدسة جامعة رسولية، مجموعة من كل الأمم وكل الشعوب (الانجماع الكلي في المسيح)
* خليقة جديدة تشع قداسة الله ويكون فيها الله بالكُل وعلى الكُل وفي الكُل.
* سماء جديدة    وأرض جديدة وحياة أبدية مجيدة وتحقيق كل مقاصد الله وتميمها بالنصرة    النهائية واستعلان مجده العظيم الفائق أمام كل الشعوب والأمم، وانتهاء كل    أزمنة، واستعلان مجد أولاد الله في المسيح يسوع ودخولهم لملكوته العظيم    بموكب نصرة فائق.
​وهذا الترتيب كله هو مقاصد الله وغايته المعلنة في الكتاب المقدس من أول سفر لآخر سفر فيه، لكي يُستعلن الجسد الكامل للمسيح الرب وتتحقق الغاية النهائية حسب التدبير الأزلي الذي لله القدوس الواحد المثلث الأقانيم:
[ مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح. كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة. إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته. لمدح مجد نعمته التي أنعم بها علينا في المحبوب. الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته. التي أجزلها لنا بكل حكمة و فطنة. إذ عرفنا بسرّ مشيئته حسب مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه. لتدبير ملء الازمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السماوات و ما على الأرض في ذاك. الذي فيه أيضاً نلنا نصيبا معينين سابقا حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته. لنكون لمدح مجده نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح. الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه أيضاً اذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس. الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى لمدح مجده ] (أفسس1: 3 – 14)​ومن جهة الترتيب التاريخي الظاهر الذي يحقق كل ما قلنا ويعلنه هو كالآتي:* الخليقة
* الوعد
* الشعب المختار
* الإعلان
* التجسد
* سكنى الروح القدس
* الكنيسة شعب الله المختار في المسيح
* الخليقة الجديدة واستمرار اكتمالها عصر بعد عصر
* انتظار حياة الدهر الآتي واستعلان ملكوت الله 
​فهذا كله هو منهج  الكتاب المقدس ومنه ينطلق كل شرح وتفسير، إذ يشتمل على الإعلان الكامل  لحقائق الكتاب المقدس،   وهو يحتضن كل الجوانب العظمى للفداء (كما هو واضح على الأخص في رسالة أفسس كما ذكرناها)، ويُظهر تاريخ  الإنسان الروحي   ومعاملات الله مع جنس البشر ككل، ويُظهر الغرض الحقيقي من  الخليقة وما هو   واجب الإنسان تجاهها، وما الغرض من حياة الإنسان وهدف دعوة  الله النهائية   له، لأن الله لا يُريد أن يُقدم دعوة للإنسان لعبادته، كما  يقول البعض، أو   أن غرض خلقة الإنسان أن يتمتع بالوجود وأن يعبد الله، فالله  ليس محتاج   لعبادة أحد لأنها لا تزيده ولا تنقصه في شيء ما قط، ولم يخلق  الإنسان لأجل   متعة الوجود في حد ذاته، لأن حياته ستكون بلا معنى لو كان  وجوده لأجل   وجوده، ولكن بِناءً على ما سبق وقلنا نستوعب ما هو الغرض من خلقة  الإنسان ووجوده،   وسأترك لكل واحد أن يتأمل فيما كتبنا ويطلب إلهام الروح  القدس حتى  يستوعب  بإعلان قصد الله من خلقه، فصلوا يا أحبائي وأطلبوا إلهام  من الله  حتى  يعطيكم أن تستوعبوا سرّ خلقكم.+ الإعلان المتدرج +
​أن  كل من يأتي للكتاب المقدس بتوبة حقيقية طالباً انفتاح الذهن بالروح: [  حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب   ] (لوقا 24: 45)، معتمدين على الروح القدس  طالبين الاستنارة، ستنفتح   بصيرتهم الداخلية فيروا ما لا يُرى في صفحات  الكتاب المقدس ويقودهم الروح   القدس عبر السطور معلناً لهم أسرار الله، لأن  كلمة الله كُتبت بالروح   القدس ولم تكتب بآخر [ لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة  إنسان بل تكلم أُناس   الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ] (2بطرس 1: 21)،  لذلك حسب مسرة مشيئة الآب المسيح الرب بالروح القدس وحده هو الذي يعلن ويكشف الأسرار في كل قلب مفتوح بالحب باستنارة  الذهن: [ فيعلن مجد الرب ويراه كل   بشر جميعاً لأن فم الرب تكلم ]  (أشعياء 40: 5)، [ كل شيء قد دفع إلي من   أبي وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب  ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يُعلن له ] (متى 11: 27)، [  وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يُعلمكم كل شيء  ويُذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم ] (يوحنا 14: 26)، [ فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه لأن  الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله ] (1كورنثوس 2: 10)
+ فمن يقرأ الكتاب  المقدس ينبغي أن تكون آذانه رادار تلقط صوت الروح، وقلبه كبير متسع بالحب  ليستقبل الله وإعلانه عن ذاته بالروح.

وحينما ندخل للكتاب    المقدس بهذا المستوى سنصل للقناعة الداخلية بأن الكتاب المقدس ليس خليطاً    غير متجانس، كما يدَّعي بعض النقاد من أطياف وأفكار وفلسفات وآراء  مختلفة،   ويقولون بأنه عبارة عن تاريخ قديم يحتوي البعض منه على حقائق  تاريخيه   حقيقية وبعضها ممزوج بأساطير مختلفة مأخوذ عن حضارات وشعوب  متنوعة، وبه   تصورات دينية عقائدية بعيدة عن أرض الواقع، أو أفكار دينية  مستقيه من شعوب   أخرى وتم دمجها، وبعضه يحتوي على خرافات لا تُصدق، بل سوف  يرونه بعيون   الذهن المنفتح والقلب المتسع بإلهام الروح أنه كشف متدرج  لخطة وغرض الله   الأزلي، وأنه ارتقى بالإنسان من جيل لجيل وعصر لعصر في  الإعلان والتعليم حتى أن باقي الشعوب الأممية، أخرجت أفكار مشوشة ممزوج بها بعض الأفكار الملهمة لأن لا ينبغي أن ننسى أنه بالرغم من سقوط الإنسان فأن الملامح الإلهية التي في باطن الإنسان لازالت موجوده، لذلك أن وجدت أفكار تتفق وتنسجم مع الكتاب المقدس عند بعض الشعوب فهذا عمل إلهي فائق لأن الإنسان مُلهم من الله حينما تمس نعمة الله قلبه سراً، لذلك نجد أن كل شعب عنده حقيقة ما وفكرة عميقة يروجها في حضارته نشعر فيها بملامح إلهية ومعاملات خاصة، لأن الله بيرعى الخليقة كلها، لأن مش معنى أنه اختار شعباً أخص، أنه ترك باقي الشعوب وأهملها.وعموماً بكون الكتاب المقدس  إعلان متدرج يظهر من بداية الخلق إلى ظهور واستعلان الله في الجسد إلى آخر  سفر في الكتاب المقدس وإعلان مجيئه وظهور مجده، فيجب أن نقرأه ككل،  مقارنين أجزاءه ببعضها البعض [ التي نتكلم بها أيضاً لا بأقوال تعلمها حكمة إنسانية بل بما يعلمه الروح القدس *قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات*   ] (1كورنثوس 2: 13)، نربطه بروحه الواحد كوحده واحدة لا تنفك حتى نستطيع أن  نكتسب   الرؤية الصحيحة والسليمة ونستوعب أسرار الله ونستطيع أن نعلنها في  شرح   سليم واعٍ مُلهم بالروح للكتاب المقدس، لأن بسبب فصل الكتاب المقدس عن  بعضه   البعض وفهم نصوصه بانحياز لأفكار معينه يجعلنا نُخطئ في الشرح ونتحير  في بعض النقاط   إذ نفصل الآيات بعضها عن بعض وننطلق في الشرح من أساس  مفهومنا الخاص عن   الكتاب المقدس، ونؤيد نظريتنا من بعض الآباء أو بعض  الخدام أو الكُتاب الذين شرحوا   بعض النقاط حسب رأيهم الشخصي لظروف معينه لكي يثبتوا  شيئاً ما كرد على   فيلسوف أو غيره، بعيداً عن المعنى المقصود في وحدة الكتاب  المقدس والقصد   الإلهي من وراء الأحداث أو المواقف:​فمثلاً لو أخذنا مثل    تقدمة هابيل وقايين، وأنه نظر (الله) إلى هابيل وقربانه لأنه قدم من  أبكار غنمه   ومن سمانها، أما إلى قايين وقربانه الذي قدمه من ثمار الأرض  فلم ينظر.   فاغتاظ قايين وحمى غضبه وامتلأ حقداً وكراهية وقام وهم بقتل  أخيه انتقاماً   منه، وهنا يأتي السؤال: 
* لماذا نظر الله إلى هابيل وقربانه  وإلى قايين لم   ينظر؟ 
فهل لأنه – كما يقول كثير من الشُراح مُدَّعين – لأنه قدم من  ثمار الأرض ولم   يُقدم ذبيحة دموية كما يعتقد البعض؟ ومن أين له الذبيحة إن لم يكن راعياً؟ وهل كان الرب في حاجة إلى أن يروي ظمأه بقطرات دم ذبيحة من هابيل؟ 
أم أنه – كما يقول    البعض – ينتظر ذبيحة كفارية عن قايين كما قبلها من هابيل، رغم من أن النص  نفسه لم يتكلم عن تقدمة عن خطايا ولا كفارة على الإطلاق، بل  تكلم عن تقدمة شكر وتمجيد لله  وهي موجوده في سفر اللاويين بعد ذلك مقننه بتقديم * البكور*،  وهنا نفس ذات  الموقف كل واحد فيهما قدم من بكر كل ما صنع، فالراعي  قدم من أبكار غنمه  وأفضلها، والزارع قدم من أبكار أرضه، بمعنى ان كل واحد قدم من بكر عمل يديه  وتعبه ليعلن شكره وتمجيده لله.

*وواقع الشرح الأصيل*    في ضوء وحدة الكتاب المقدس يقول: 
أن الله لا ينظر للعينين بل ينظر إلى   القلب  (1صموئيل 16: 7) ولا يُفرق بين إنسان وإنسان بحسب تقدماته وعطاياه لهُ. بل نجد    الإجابة واضحة – كما سبق وشرحناها أكثر من مرة وبخاصة في موضوع الذبائح التي شرحته في أكثر من منتدى وتم وضع أجزاء كثيرة منه هنا –    وهي أن الله قبِلَ ذبيحة هابيل ولم ينظر إلى قايين وقربانه، لأن هابيل   قدمها  بإيمان وشهد له أنه بار لأن بدون إيمان قلبي واعي لا يُمكن إرضاء   الله بأي  حال، حتى لو الإنسان قدم ذبائح الدنيا كلها وما فيها متمماً كل  الناموس والوصايا حسب الشكل القانوني لها:
+ أن جعت  فلا أقول  لك، لأن لي  المسكونة وملأها. هل آكل لحم الثيران أو أشرب دم  التيوس ... أذبح  لله  حمداً وأوفِ العلي نذورك (عهودك) ... وادعني في يوم  الضيق أنقذك  فتُمجدني  ] (أنظر مزمور 50)
وهنا كان تعليم قوي للغاية ليبدأ  الله به مع  كل  إنسان على وجه الأرض للتعليم الصحيح الذي انطلق منه وبدأ  يُعلِّم به  الإنسان  وهو أن كل شيء يُقدم لله يكون من أفضل ما عند الإنسان ومقدم من قلب  طاهر ونفس مستنيره بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة في تواضع وبساطة،   وهذا ما يكشفه هذا الحدث  الذي منه أنطلق التعليم في الكتاب المقدس والذي   شُرح على مدى أسفاره ليثبت  هذه الحقيقية، وممكن الرجوع لهذه الآيات   المترابطة معه أشد الارتباط [  1صموئيل 16: 7 + 1صموئيل 15 + مزمور 5: 12 – 15   + مزمور 51: 16 – 19 + عبرانيين  11: 4، 6 ]

*+ *عموماً يُخطأ الكثيرين جداً في  تناول الكتاب المقدس بالشرح والتفسير انطلاقاً من *قبول أو تخصيص إعلان مميز  لحقيقة معينة يريدون إثباتها بأية طريقة ممكنة*،   وهي نية سليمة وليس المقصود بها الابتعاد عن  النص، ولكن إثبات فكرة  معينة  أو إظهار حقيقة معينة، تجعل الشارح يربط آيات  لا تتناسب مع بعضها  البعض لكي يقنع  سامعه أو القارئ له بالفكرة التي يُريد أن  يطرحها ويُرسخها  في الأذهان، وهذا لكي تكون بذلك مقنعة  جداً، وهنا يخرج عن قصد الله في  الحدث ويُعطي الحدث بُعداً آخر غير مقصود به   تماماً، مع أنه يُريد أن يثبت  فكرة صحيحة وليس خاطئة على الإطلاق.فلا يصح عموماً لأي بحث في الكتاب المقدس في أجزاءه المختلفة ونصوصه المنفصلة، مهما ما    كان هاماً بل وغرضه أن يُعلن أمور حقيقية لا غش فيها، أن يلحق الضرر بمعنى القيمة    السامية لشهادة الكتاب الموحدة. أو يخرج عن القصد من الآية ويضفي عليها  معنى آخر بعيد تماماً عن القصد منها (مثلما يحدث في اللاهوت المعاصر والفكر الليبرالي)، ففحص الكتاب المقدس بتحيز لأي  فكرة أو  تأكيد على  معنى من وجهة نظر متحيزة تكون بالضرورة غير كاملة ولا  تُظهر فكر  الله  الكامل والغرض من الحدث أو الموقف أو الآية، كما رأينا  مثالاً في  أول موقف  وحدث في الكتاب المقدس وهو تقدمة هابيل وقايين، ومن  هُنا نفهم  لماذا  الكنيسة قسَّمت الآباء لآباء معتبرين وألحقت باسمهم كلمة  (الكبير)  وآباء غير  معتبرين واطلقت عليهم القديس فقط بدون كلمة الكبير والبعض أطلقت عليه كلمة علَّامة،  لأن بعضهم  لم يلتزم  بوحدة الكتاب المقدس بل كان لهم تأملات شخصية مثبته  بوحدة الآيات  خارج  معناها العام *مع أن تأملهم ليس فيه خروج عن الإيمان* بل  يعلن حقائق  ولكنها  لا تتناسب مع الشرح السليم في وحدة الكتاب المقدس  ككل، وهذا يختلف عن الآباء   الملتزمين بوحدة النص كما سبق وشرحنا المعنى العام في  الكتاب المقدس في   وحدته التي تعلن مقاصد الله.​ وفي الجزء القادم سنتحدث عن الوحي الإلهي والإلهام.​


----------



## aymonded (22 مايو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]للوصول للجزء الثاني 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تابع سلسلة مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس - الجزء الثاني[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تابع المقدمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - الوحي الإلهي والإعلان[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]​


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الأول أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الثاني أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الثالث أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الرابع أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للعودة للجزء الخامس أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 يونيو 2012)

> سماء جديدة    وأرض  جديدة وحياة أبدية مجيدة وتحقيق كل مقاصد الله وتميمها بالنصرة    النهائية  واستعلان مجده العظيم الفائق أمام كل الشعوب والأمم، وانتهاء كل    أزمنة،  واستعلان مجد اولاد الله في المسيح يسوع ودخولهم لملكوته العظيم    بموكب  نصرة فائق.


هل السماء والارض الجديده ستكون مكان السماء والارض القديمه ام ستكون في بيت الاب
اين سوف نكون في الابدية؟ ام الابدي حاله وليس مكان ؟



> لماذا نظر الله إلى هابيل وقربانه  وإلى قايين لم   ينظر؟


سمعت ان هابيل تعلم الذبائح من ابوة ادم لذلك قدم ذبيحه
ام قايين رفض تقديم ذبيحه وقدم من ثمار الارض



> ومن  هُنا نفهم   لماذا  الكنيسة قسمت الآباء لآباء معتبرين وألحقت باسمهم كلمة  (الكبير)   وآباء غير  معتبرين واطلقت عليهم القديس فقط بدون كلمة الكبير


كيف نحصل علي تعاليم هؤلاء الاباء وكيف نعرفهم
مع ان اثناسيوس لم يلقب بالكبير هل لانه لم يفسير الكتاب كوحدة


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2012)

هل السماء والارض الجديده ستكون مكان السماء والارض القديمه ام ستكون في بيت الاب
اين سوف نكون في الابدية؟ ام الابدي حاله وليس مكان ؟
[ هذا ما سوف نعرفه بالتفصيل في المجيء الثاني لأن في تلك الساعة تُعلن الأسرار... ]​ 
سمعت ان هابيل تعلم الذبائح من ابوة ادم لذلك قدم ذبيحه
ام قايين رفض تقديم ذبيحه وقدم من ثمار الارض
[ الشرح وضعته في إطار النص، أما التأملات التي تأمل فيها البعض وقالها لا يُعتد بها، ثم التقدمة هنا تقدمة بكور وليست تقدمة كفارة، وتقدمة البكور الله قننها بعد ذلك في سفر اللاويين، والنص نفسه يشرح لماذا لم يقبل الله التقدمة والقديس يوحنا الرسول نفسه شرحها، فلماذا نأخذ بتفسيرات خارج الكتاب المقدس وقد شُرحت من الرسول نفسه، ونظن أن هذا هو الحق لأننا تربينا على هذا المعنى وسمعناه من أهل الثقة، مع أن النص والقديس يوحنا لا نستطيع ان نتجاهلهما، والخروج عادة عن روح النص وما شرحه الإنجيل ووضحه لا ينبغي أن نعتد به ويصبح له قيمة تعليمية ]​ 
كيف نحصل علي تعاليم هؤلاء الآباء وكيف نعرفهم
مع ان اثناسيوس لم يلقب بالكبير هل لانه لم يفسير الكتاب كوحدة
[ أولاً: يا أجمل أخ حلو كتابات الآباء معروفة وموجود نصوصها في النص الأصلي وفي ترجمة ألمانية وانجليزية وفرنسية والقليل منها بالعربية إصدار المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الابائية ...

ثانياً القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي ملقب بالكبير وبالرسولي، فتجد أحياناً يُكتب أثناسيوس الكبير أو اللقب الخاص به الرسولي

ثالثاً: القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي من أكثر الناس حرصاً على وحدة الكتاب المقدس في كل شروحاته وهو ما علَّم كل من يتعمق في كتبه هذا المنهج الحي، وقد فسر ووضح في كل كتاباته المعنى  الشامل للكتاب المقدس، لأنه بيشرح بروح الكتاب المقدس، فالشرح بيبقى في ضوء وحدة الكتاب المقدس، وفي كل رده على أريوس أو كل كتاباته بلا استثناء كُتبت في ضوء وحدة الكتاب المقدس ككل...
 وبالطبع ليس معنى كلامي أن كل موضوع يُكتب هانجيب فيه من تكوين لرؤيا، إنما قصدي حينما نشرح ونكتب ونُفسر لازم يكون في ضوء وحدة الكتاب المقدس، وحدة الخلاص وعمل الله وتدبيره، لأن هذا هو المنهج الآبائي الأصيل والموجود في كل كتاباتهم الروحية واللاهوتية، وكلامي يُصب في أن لا نخرج عن روح الكتاب، أو نكتب ما هو خارج النص بحجة التأمل، مثل موضوع قايين وهابيل اللذان خرج فيهما الناس عن المعنى والقصد المباشر في النص ليحولوا الكلام على موضوع التقدمة ذاتها التي تعتبر تقدمة شكر وليست موضوع كفارة عن خطية أو إثم، لأن كل واحد قدم من بكر ما يملك لله الحي، ولكن المشكلة ليست في نوع التقدمة بل في القلب، وهذا ما يُريد النص أن يقوله... ]

أقبل مني لك احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز في الرب، النعمة معك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 يونيو 2014)

هو كان عندي كتاب اسمة مدخل العهد القديم 
وكتاب تاني اسمة مدخل العهد الجديد 
هما الكتابين دول بيحوي ما ذكرتة في الموضوع علشان 
اعرف بس 
الرب يبارك حضرتك يا استاذنا 
موضوع في قمة الروعة


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2014)

طب تفاصيل اسم الكتاب علشان الاسم ده موضوع على كتب كتير
ومن بعض مراجع هذا الموضوع كتاب المدخل إلى العهد القديم إصدار دار الثقافة
لكن مش ده فقط اللي اعتمدت عليه، فيه كتب تانية ده غير كتابات الآباء
لأن الموضوع كله على بعضه فيه حوالي فوق ال 128 مرجع
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 يونيو 2014)

ايوة فعلا اصدار دار الثقافة بس انا توهت فية 
وسايبة في البيت 
كنت مستلمة من كلية اللاهوت 
هو وكتب تانية بس للاسف انا بطلت ابص فيهم 
وهو كتاب شكلة بيج وارتفاعة حوالي 7 سم 
دة كل اللي فاكرة


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2014)

انا مش عارف بتتكلم عن انهي كتاب بس لو اللي تقصده اللي انا باتكلم عليه يبقى حلو
بس طبعاً عايز ضبط وبعض التوضيح، يعني لا يُعتمد عليه وحده
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 يونيو 2014)

علشان كدة انا مكنتش فاهمة كويس 
لانة فعلا محتاج توضيح 
اشكرك لتوضيح المعلومة 
​


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2014)

على ايه الشكر يا غالي انا عنيا ليك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 يونيو 2014)

تسلملي عنيك يا غالي 
الرب يباركك


----------



## soul & life (12 يونيو 2014)

ايه المواضيع العملاقة دى يا استاذ ايموندد فينك يا نضارتى 
تسلم ايدك  الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## aymonded (13 يونيو 2014)

إلهنا الحي يبارككم ويهبنا كلنا العمق في كلمته 
حتى تكون لنا قوة وشفاء آمين
​


----------



## mary naeem (13 يونيو 2014)

رووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يونيو 2014)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية
معرفة اسرار الكتاب المقدس
من خلال معرفة قصد الله منه


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2014)

وهبنا الله أن نحمل قوة الكلمة في قلوبنا 
ونفهم ونستعوب غنى أسرارها المقدسة آمين
​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا استاذي الفاضل

عندي سؤال واحد لو سمحت

ماذا تقصد باللاهوت المعاصر ؟


----------



## aymonded (3 أكتوبر 2015)

paul iraqe قال:


> شكرا جزيلا استاذي الفاضل
> 
> عندي سؤال واحد لو سمحت
> 
> ماذا تقصد باللاهوت المعاصر ؟



قصدي الفكر اللاهوتي المُعاصر عند الناس
أو التعليم اللاهوتي المُعاصر في هذه الأيام​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أكتوبر 2015)

aymonded قال:


> قصدي الفكر اللاهوتي المُعاصر عند الناس
> أو التعليم اللاهوتي المُعاصر في هذه الأيام​





شكرا جزيلا استاذي الفاضل على الشرح والمعلومات

الرب يبارك لك خدمتك 

دمت بكل خير وعز وبركة


----------



## aymonded (5 أكتوبر 2015)

ربنا يخليك وصليلي كتير يا محبوب الله والقديسين
​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (15 أغسطس 2017)

*الرب يباركك **أخي العزيز أيمن** ويبارك حياتك وبيتك وخدمتك المباركة
 ويعوض الرب يسوع عن تعب محبتك الغالية للخدمة وللجميع .. 
بكل ما يأتي إلينا من نعمته على كتاباتك الرائعة والمباركة  ..آمين .*​


----------



## aymonded (16 أغسطس 2017)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *الرب يباركك **أخي العزيز أيمن** ويبارك حياتك وبيتك وخدمتك المباركة
> ويعوض الرب يسوع عن تعب محبتك الغالية للخدمة وللجميع ..
> بكل ما يأتي إلينا من نعمته على كتاباتك الرائعة والمباركة  ..آمين .*​



*ربنا يخليك ومش اتحرم من صلواتك ليَّ ابداً
وليكن الرب معك يحفظك في سرّ التقوى ويفرح قلبك ويشع فيك سلامه على الدوام آمين*
​


----------

